# My new Honey Bee Tattoo



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lovely. Why did you get it there though? Where no one can see it?

I think you need to learn how to post pictures.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup, that's a Tat.

What's the tat above it? Let me guess, it's a squirell with two acorns.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

WLC.....close. It's a lone wolf howling at the moon above it.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Big bees!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

sqkcrk-That's my arm not my leg. In plain view....advertisement....tax deductable

guy ross-To scale 3 cells long. Enlarged so more detail could be used


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Wow, that's really something.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats very nice, I like it. Jim


----------



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

I just got a bee tattoo also! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-vq98dt7Q02rSHuOPl8XMYajGTauFgNepcakeV99a1w?feat=directlink


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice tat. Shows your pride and commitment.
Roger


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Nice work.

Keep them coming!!


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm thinking when you get about 80 years old the comb may look like its been in a melter! Sorry, couldnt resist!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

As will the rest of me.lol


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

To scale . . . 4.9 or 5.2 cells per inch?


----------

